# Coolant flush



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i just realized i NEED to do a coolant flush... i have 72k miles, and thats the one item i havent tackled.

the coolant still looks good and all, but im anal, and i want it flushed.

does anyone know how? bentley says basically to drain, and refill.

i just dont know where the best drain point is... 

oh, i'll do a DIY for the rest once i do it.


----------



## Zaytri (Mar 3, 2009)

I saved this from I'm not sure what website.. but it was for the 2.5....


Open the drain on the bottom of lower radiator hose where it connects to the radiator.

Let it drain out

Start the car and put a hose in your coolant ball and let it cycle through until the liquid coming out of the drain is 100% clear water

Turn hose off

When water stops flowing out freely, shut valve

Fill coolant ball with coolant/water mixture until full


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Zaytri said:


> I saved this from I'm not sure what website.. but it was for the 2.5....
> 
> 
> Open the drain on the bottom of lower radiator hose where it connects to the radiator.
> ...


thats exactly what i fodun with a search, but i wanted the input from others who i think have done this.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Dealer did mine. 

Oil change, coolant flush for under 50 bucks. :thumbup:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

yank the heater hose and spray hose through that too, it'll clear the core. then drain lower hose. and hose into coolant bubble. I also took off the top hose and hosed through the upper hose into the block. all came out clear then i just re filled


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i think imma do a DIY for the 2.5 later today.


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

I did this partially while swapping engines, so the DIY is right on that point.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

So..i dida sorta flush... I only refilled about 2.5 lts...so im guessing it didnt drain completely.. Ill rty again tomorrow.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

This sounds too easy, I may have to see how much my local dealer will do this for. I have 104k and want this done before winter sets in.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

While you're at it Fred --think about replacing your radiator hoses with the IE silicone hoses. They're stronger and silicone looks sexier than the OE rubber ones --and your engine bay could always use some more sexy....not that your's isn't already the best looking 2.5L bay I've seen.


----------



## afawal2012 (Jan 9, 2013)

Please delete.......


----------

